# Diesel tillers



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Any one have experience with diesel engined rototillers, such as Grillo or BCS? A few models are available with a Lombardini or Yanmar single cylinder diesel engines, and we are considering one when we get a new tiller. We are seriously looking at a BCS tiller with sickle bar mower and a few other attachments to replace our aging Ariens tiller and Gravely mower, and think that a diesel would have some real advantages in our situation, but of course are looking for others experiences before making our decision.

Thanks!!


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I was hoping you would get some good responses to this since we too were looking at one of these BCS diesel units. I wanted one for mowing, snow removal, etc. on a small scale. I would love to go down to the distributor in KY and try out the units but that's a long drive just for shopping!

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

No one out there with ideas/experience/opinions even idle gossip on diesel tillers or Lombardini or Yanmar small diesel engines? I thought that I would get a good response from this group for sure!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Heck, I didn't even know they made diesel tillers etc... Now I'm going to have to look and search them out...


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

What advantages to these "walk behinds" have over a small garden tractor?

At one time, I had a used 70s Massey MF?? garden tractor- 14hp Kohler with hydro drive - tiller attachment and belly mower - tiller was about a 30". Worked great.

I see these small quality garden tractors with attachments available here in the city from time to time - folks with "mini estates" who rarely use the tractor. 15 year old units which look like new.

As an aside :

My Massey had a multi-pulley on the horizontal shaft engine and a mechanical "clutch" to engage whatevery attachment you had connected (tiller, belly mower). Neat thing was that you could mount a plate to the steel front bumper, and on that plate mount a belt driven device powered by the tractor engine and control it with the attachment clutch- like a water pump, generator head, etc. Not exactly the most convenient way to power multiple devices, and it took a bit of time to switch between attachments, but it was versatile.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have a freind with a yanmar tractor he likes it 

i think you are getting no responces because for the most part desil small engines are not marketed in the US very much 

but the rest of the world runds them 

i have heard good things about bcs but that was an article about teir gas unit

i am not sure that a desil would make the best snow blower unless you kept it in a heated garage


----------



## TechGuy (Oct 25, 2006)

Another option is to look at Compact Utility vehicles. These are walk behind vehicles that have hydralics and a large number of tools (Snow Plow, Tiller, Post digger, Trench Digger, Fork lift, etc). There are a large number of manufactures that make them: oro, Deer, Gravely, Skidsteer and more, I believe Toro, Gravely and Skidsteer make Diesel powered units. I would go with Diesel over the Gas powered models since Diesels are generally more reliable since they generally operate at low rpms. CUV's are probably better constructed than a roto-tiller since they are marketed for us in construction and have to deal with a lot of punishment although the cost more $$$. Most of the designs have a quick & easy tool change.

The main advantage of theses over a tractor is their small foot print, which lets you manuvear them in tight spaces and they don't take up much real estate for storage in your garage\shed\barn.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

i dont know about the diesel tillers, never heard of them befor. but i can tell u about lombardeni engines, stay away from them. we have several machines with them and have had nothing but trouble. bad heads, eating n blowing oil. warranty and serv help is like pulling teeth. only two locations in tx cert to work on them.


----------



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a Ferrari Model 72S, It has a 14 HP Lombardini Diesel motor. I would not trade it for anything. I wouldn't say it is for the average gardener. It is a big unit and needs to be controlled. I can take an area that is sod. Two passes over it have a nice level garden bed. Only Down fall to mine is it is an late 80's unit. Safety was not engineered into it. Little sluggish in the winter with the snowblower on it, nothing a block heater doesn't fix.


----------



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a Ferrari Model 72S, It has a 14 HP Lombardini Diesel motor. I would not trade it for anything. I wouldn't say it is for the average gardener. It is a big unit and needs to be controlled. I can take an area that is sod. Two passes over it have a nice level garden bed. Only Down fall to mine is it is an late 80's unit. Safety was not engineered into it. Little sluggish in the winter with the snowblower on it, nothing a block heater doesn't fix.
http://www.bigpumpkins.com/Diary/DiaryViewOne.asp?eid=17328


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

GR8PMKN, not sure if we need one that big, but it looks like the price was right for sure. Also looks like you are just down the road a piece from me, as I am in Menomonie.
Any problems with maintenance, repairs, parts, etc., for the Lombardini engine?


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We have the BCS with the 10horse diesel and we love it. We had a smaller BCS with a gas engine, it did a great job, but nothing like the diesel. We are saving to buy the sickle bar mower and small round baler for our BCS. We look at all the fence rows and small spots we could be mowing and baling. I think it would pay for itself quickly. 
We did buy the plastic layer with our BCS. I does an great job, a super investment for us. We not only lay our own plastic, but rent the plastic layer out to other market gardeners. That pays for our expenses.
If you want more detailed info, I will have my DH get on here and answer your questions.
We highly recommend the diesel BCS, and we don't even get endorsment fees.
Joanie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Someone mentioned the distributor in Ky. We recommend talking to them. It is well worth the drive. The company is Earthworks. The store is not fancy, it is very old and simple, back in the boonies. The owner knows his stuff though and does not high pressure sell. He talks to you and figures out what would work best for your application. He is great to deal with and super helpful. 
Call and check it out.
Joanie


----------



## tim_the_biggen (Sep 19, 2005)

does the ky company have a web site???


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry, it is Earth tools, not earth works. Site is:
www.earthtoolsbcs.com
Our tiller is model 853, with the optional 11hp diesel engine on it.
Joanie


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We were thinking of the 732 with the diesel, as it is the smallest with a differential. My wife is concerned about anything bigger being too hard to manage at the end of rows, etc. What is your opinion on the 853? Looks like we may need to do some traveling to try one out.


----------



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

I hope the BCS handles better than my Ferrari. I would never let my wife run it.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

My DH says that the smaller models seemed to be harder to control with the diesel engine on them. They didn't have enough weight to make control easy. We have the 853 with the large tiller box and I can run it with one hand. It keeps fairly straight and rocks don't make it hop bad at all.
We have a BCS 716 with a gas engine (bought first). We like it but I have a harder time controlling it. It jumps when it hits rocks and sometimes I get it on top of the soil somehow and it takes off with me. I don't have these problems with the 853. 
The 853 does take more room moving it around, and you need to practice the finer art of backing to hook up to implements, it is to big to manhandle.
We have blue clay soil with lots of rocks, so ease of handling is important to us.
Joanie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey WisJim, We have about 2 acres you can come and till all you want to try it out. We are willing to open our hearts to make this offer, never even thinking that you are getting our work done for us. We will also let you run the plastic layer also - only to see if you like it.
We will even feed your family hope you like Jersey meat. 
How about cleaning out barns - would you like to try that also to see if you like it? We have horse, cow, pig, sheep, chickens - you could pick your favorite.
Joanie


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

jersey girl said:


> Hey WisJim, We have about 2 acres you can come and till all you want to try it out. We are willing to open our hearts to make this offer, never even thinking that you are getting our work done for us. We will also let you run the plastic layer also - only to see if you like it.
> We will even feed your family hope you like Jersey meat.
> How about cleaning out barns - would you like to try that also to see if you like it? We have horse, cow, pig, sheep, chickens - you could pick your favorite.
> Joanie



You're all heart, aren't you? I've seen people like you before and I try to stay far away from them..

You could've offered to let him clean your septic too..  

.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

That's just the kind of folks we are, friendly and helpful. :cow: 
Joanie


----------



## farm (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Jim,

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you ever pulled the trigger on a BCS or Grillo diesel tiller?

Bill in Southwestern Wisconsin


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Awesome someone bring up an old thread to the front of the pack and making me get out my want list again and change things up a little!!!

A friend here in Idaho has a BSC tiller but it is one of the older models using gas.....

Ive wanted to get one of the units with a cutter bar on it, my uncle had one back in the 1970's and ive seen a couple troy-bilts that could cut thru a 2 inch sapling in the spring of the year..... 

William
Idaho


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Dad has had 2 Pasquali articulated tractors that run older Lombardini motors. I ran several of their motors in compactors a few years ago and I liked them they had to be serviced regularly and all bolts torqued to spec. The Pasuali dad has now runs and old 20 HP LDA820. It hardly uses fuel. 

Back years ago Walking tractors were a big truck farmers friend. Look at all the makes of them.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I have a Goldoni that has a diesel engine. It's a very heavy machine with independent brakes on the wheels. I have never been able to stall it. It is a beast as far as tilling. I haven't bought any of the other impliments other than the tiller, but there is a wagon that can be attached that turns it into a 4x4 utility vehicle. If I bought anything it would probably be the round bailer for it.

They also build a small back hoe unit for it.


----------

